# RLT - Wasserbehandlung bei Befeuchtung der Zuluft



## Onkel Dagobert (26 September 2022)

Ich programmiere seit Jahren Lüftungsanlagen von Büro- und Industriegebäuden mit S7-Steuerungen. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Fachplaner und kenne mich auch keinesfalls mit allen Details und Vorschriften aus.

Jetzt hat der Kunde einer "etwas vernachlässigten" Anlage eine zweifelhafte Idee, die er durch mich realisiert haben möchte. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob das hygienisch unbedenklich ist.

An der Anlage, um die es geht, wird im Kühlbetrieb mittels eines Luftwäschers die Abluft abgekühlt. Mit der abgekühlten Abluft wird wiederum über einen Rotationswärmetauscher die Temperatur der Außenluft gesenkt. Das alles natürlich nur bei Bedarf und wenn es temperaturmäßig möglich ist. Die Kühlgrenze bzw. Feuchtkugeltemperatur wird berechnet und berücksichtigt. Diese Kühlvariante sollte damals nur mit 100% Außenluft betrieben werden. Jetzt hatte der Kunde im letzten Sommer das Problem, dass es im Gebäude aufgrund mangelnder Kühlleistung zu warm wurde. Die Ursachen hierfür sind mir inzwischen bekannt und liegen/lagen an ganz anderen Stellen. Das eigentliche Problem war der seit >10 Jahren wartungsfreie Betrieb. Gleich mehrere Stellantriebe waren/sind nicht betriebsbereit, darunter auch ein Regelventil der Erdsonden. Der Kühlturm der Wärmepumpen ist stillgelegt, und der Kanal-Temperatur-und Feuchtfühler hing im Raum. Es konnte also rein gar nichts wirklich kühlen. Das aber nur am Rande erwähnt.

Jetzt möchte der Kunde die Möglichkeit haben, die adiabate Kühlung auch im Umluftbetrieb (0% Außenluft) betreiben zu können. Im Umluftbetrieb mit adiabatischer Kühlung kommt natürlich die sehr hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit vollumfänglich in die Zuluft. Beides, 0% Außenluft und nahezu 100% Luftfeuchte ist ja schon irrsinnig. Der Wasserkreis im Luftwäscher wird mit *"vollentsalztem"* Wasser betrieben. Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage, ist das aus hygienischer Sicht zulässig? Welche Anforderungen an die Wasserbehandlung müssen bei Kalt-Befeuchtung der Zuluft erfüllt werden? Ich kenne z.Bsp. andere Anlagen mit einer UV-Lampe direkt im Fangbecken des Luftwäschers. Wobei ich hier nicht weiß, wie das Wasser vorher behandelt wurde.


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2022)

Ich kann zwar zum Thema nix beitragen, aber bei uns in der Nähe gab es 2010 ganz heftige Probleme mit Legionellen.
Es starben 5 Menschen. Ursache war eine Klimaanlage auf einem Bürogebäude.
Hier ein Zeitungsartikel dazu:
https://www.swp.de/lokales/ulm/klimaanlagen-von-heute-an-meldepflichtig-27195736.html


----------



## JesperMP (26 September 2022)

Bin kein Eksperte.
Feuchte ist für mich schlimmer als Wärme.
Is dies ein Arbeitsplatz ? Beim Arbeitsplätze meine ich dass eine gewisse Menge Frischluft eingeführt werden muss, bzw. die CO2 Reiche Luft entfernt werden muss.
Und wie mit Schimmel ?


----------



## GLT (26 September 2022)

Wäscher mit VE-Wasser zu betreiben ist ja sinnig, damit dieser nicht zukalkt/zusetzt.
Wir haben diese immer im Abluft/Fortluft betrieben, um Hygieneproblemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, da das Wasser entkeimt werden muss; die Entkeimung auch permanent kontrolliert u. dokumentiert.

Ein 100%ige Umluft ohne Mindestaussenluftanteil? Was wird da belüftet?

Ich hätte schon Bedenken über die Betriebstauglichkeit der Anlage in der Konstellation - denn in diesem Anlagenzustand kann man die Lüftung nicht wirklich betreiben - mit der permanenten Feuchtigkeitszufuhr wird die Luft gesättigt, die Adibation wird nicht dauerhaft funktionieren (Luft nimmt Feuchte nicht mehr auf, Kühlfunktion stellt sich ein), die Zuluftfeuchte wird eher eine Dampfsauna produzieren. Also abseits der Wasserhygiene stell ich das Betriebskonzept schon in seiner Tauglichkeit in Frage.

Befeuchtung der Zuluft ginge auch z.B. mit Ultraschallvernebler - bislang habe ich keine solche Anlage betrieben u. jeder Planer hat sich im Hinblick zur erwartenden Verkeimungsproblematik gewehrt, weshalb es stets Dampfbefeuchter wurden.

Übrigens - Rotationswärmetauscher sind NICHT wartungsfrei - der Kunde sollte diese mal waschen lassen. Das steigert die Effizienz u. senkt durchaus den Verbrauch der Lüfter.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 September 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> .. Ein 100%ige Umluft ohne Mindestaussenluftanteil? Was wird da belüftet? ..


Es handelt sich um ein Bürogebäude. Der Umluftbetrieb ist eigentlich nur für den Nichtnutzungsbetrieb vorgesehen. Dass mit zunehmender Raumluftfeuchte die adiabatische Kühlung ineffizienter wird, so weit hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich hätte dem Kunden eventuell seine Idee maximal mit einer Handfunktion realisiert, damit er selbst probieren kann. Aber so wie es aussieht, lasse ich es besser. Dass es am Ende keinen Sinn ergibt, war mir eigentlich klar. Es war ja auch damals schon nicht zulässig. Ich muss es nur dem zahlenden Kunden hinreichend begründen.

Was gibt es denn für Möglichkeiten zum Entkeimen? UV-Licht kenne ich. Dann gibt es noch die Zugabe von irgend welchen chemischen(?) Mittelchen über Dosierpumpen. Und um Fässer mit merkwürdigen Pilzgeschwüren im Innern habe ich immer einen großen Bogen gemacht. Könnt ihr vielleicht einfach noch ein paar Stichworte zum Nachschlagen nennen? Das würde mir schon reichen.

Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem Reinigen des RWTs. Ich weiß nicht, ob das jemals gemacht wurde. Die Sollwerte der Kanaldrücke werden aber schon noch erreicht.


----------



## GLT (26 September 2022)

Übrigens hat die Berufsgenossenschaft eine kleine Sammlung, die auch Verweise auf Vorschriften enthält - durchaus nützlich BGETM


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 September 2022)

Super! So etwas habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn für Möglichkeiten zum Entkeimen? UV-Licht kenne ich. Dann gibt es noch die Zugabe von irgend welchen chemischen(?) Mittelchen über Dosierpumpen. Und um Fässer mit merkwürdigen Pilzgeschwüren im Innern habe ich immer einen großen Bogen gemacht. Könnt ihr vielleicht einfach noch ein paar Stichworte zum Nachschlagen nennen? Das würde mir schon reichen.



Neben den chemischen Mittelchen, gibt es auch noch Chlor und Ozon.
Aber wenn der Kunde schon bei der Reinigung schlampt, dann wird's beim Thema Wasserbehandlung und Dokumentation kaum besser sein.


----------



## rosebud (27 September 2022)

Das ist rekordverdächtig an Dummheit: adiabatische Kühlung der Abluft bei 0% Frischluftanteil in der Zuluft. Ohne jetzt die Vorschriften der BG auswendig zu kennen: Pro Person und Stunde ist eine gewisse Menge an Frischluft vorgegeben bzw. eine Mindestanzahl von Luftwechseln im Raum. "Meine" Anlagen mit 100% Außenluft, alle um die 30.000 m3/h, kühlen per Adiabatik in der Abluft mit Transfer per RotationsWT in die Zuluft, in Kaskade mit DEC-Kühlung der Zuluft. Verwendetes Wasser: VE. Wenn die Luftwäscher benutzt wurden, wird - außer der Hygiene-Überwachung - zweimal pro Woche das Wasser im Becken ausgetauscht.


----------

